# Eastern Long Neck Turtles



## Newlo (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys I'm a new member today. Reason being I was outside near my turtle tank and noticed that there was 8 little eggs (15m x 8mm approx.) lying at the bottom of the tank. I removed them and buried them in about 3cm of brickies sand and lightly covered them over, before anything could happen to them. I'm not sure if I've done the right thing and do I need to incubate them ?

*Urgent recommendations are required *from someone in the know, please email to [email protected]

Thanks & Regards,
Jaidee


----------

